
SoftBank's investment fund dumps entire $3.6B stake in Nvidia - trimbo
https://www.cnbc.com/2019/02/06/softbank-vision-fund-sells-nvidia-stake.html
======
FreedomToCreate
There is more to this sell off than simply Nvidia earnings report. With such a
large investment, this is a fairly short duration to sell after, especially
considering the gain for Softbank isn't as large as your would expect. Its
difficult to speculate on why but losing faith in the long term potential of
Nvidia being one of the leaders in compute for machine learnings seems
shortsighted at this point.

~~~
cududa
They look at enough companies that I think they’re qualified to make this
assessment

------
pizza
From an outside perspective, this seems really really short-sighted. Deep
learning applications aren't compiled to run on AMD GPUs, and Google TPUs are
still a pretty niche category AFAIK. NVIDIA is selling pickaxes during a gold
rush, I can't help but feel NVIDIA's deep learning initiatives are gonna pay
off, even if Chinese markets may be waning this year.

~~~
neetdeth
Possible that the hype around deep learning will dissipate as highly
anticipated applications turn out to be more challenging than expected,
technologists settle in for a long trek, and investors flee the space in
search of easier returns. We've seen this happen before.

The real growth opportunity seems to be with Tegra. If we see a boom in
autonomous vehicles and robotics, they're well positioned to profit. But we
may not.

It also appears AMD has finally arrived at the correct strategy to challenge
NVIDIA's datacenter moat with HIP (basically API compatibility with CUDA
modulo trademarks). Does not mean they have mindshare or a desirable product
line, but when you have a completely dominant market position that's baked
into the stock price you have to consider every threat.

NVIDIA is a great company with great products that will do well regardless,
just positing some reasons one might be short the stock apart from Chinese
market considerations.

